# Orgasm during crowning...



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Anyone else experienced this beside me??? With my last I did and it was insanely cool but weird at the same time. So, anybody had this happen to them too???


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I can say that I have very intense good sensations during crowning too, but I would not call it orgasm - it just feels different for me.


----------



## intentfulady (Dec 31, 2003)

BTDT

Of course, When I thought I would do the same thing next time, Boy.....was I wrong.

Oh well.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

No, but during an orgasm I often feel very familiar feelings there to when I was giving birth.


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

I didn't fully orgasm when DD crowned but it was a very pleasant thing for me. I was very in touch with the feeling and enjoyed it greatly. With DS i had an epidural so i don't know really what he would have felt like without it. I did feel him crowning but it was a very dull stretching feeling. I am hopeing that this birth will be like DDs was.

My DH actually tells people that i almost orgasmed while DD was coming out. Kind of embarassing when it is strangers.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I just have to say -- I absolutely can't imagine that. It was so incredibly painful.... I can't imagine having an orgasm at that time. Wow.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Ina May Gaskin (super cool midwife activist from the farm in TN) talks about this in her Guide to Childbirth. I wasn't sure whether to believe it or not, it seemed so foreign to me. Glad to see posts on it. Now I know!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I've heard of women having an orgasm when having their clitoris pierced.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

OUCH!!


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF*
No, but during an orgasm I often feel very familiar feelings there to when I was giving birth.

That's me too. I tried to focus on pleasure with most of my labor and some of my contractions actually felt almost like having sex... but crowning was most definitely painful. I tore pretty bad though too. The feeling of giving birth was with me for months after every time I would orgasm.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup me, everytime except when I had that epidural. My mother always told me it would feel good when the head comes out but I had no idea it would feel that good!

During my labor with #3 the contractions felt like an orgasm going away. I didn't feel pain except the last 30 min (it was a2 1/2 hour labor).

Michelle


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm with Kirei on this one, but I'm curious: are you using some kind of technique, pain-control wise, that "causes" this? And do you typically find it very easy to have an orgasm in the first place? (I have to concentrate pretty hard to get mine, and during crowning there's only going to be one thing to concentrate on and that's not it.)


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm just concentrating on pushing. It happens spontaneously. I also have orgasms in my dreams that have nothing to do with sex. I just wake up orgasming so there might be a connection. Probably something physical that I have no control over.

Michelle


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

It is moderately difficult for me to have orgasm (normally). I was doing absolutely nothing to bring on this feeling at all. All during my DDs pregnancy i just pounded it into my mind that labor would hurt but it wasn't a bad thing at all. Also that once i started pushing it was almost over. I think the one biggest thing for me was that i absolutely no matter what nothing in the world mattered more than staying as relaxed as possible the whole time. When i was pushing the only part of me moving was the pushing muscles....between pushes i was limp as a rag doll and totally unable to even speak i was so relaxed. I just let my body push when it wanted to with very little concious help from me.

I am REALLY looking forward to doing this whole thing again with this baby and i fully plan to revel in all the sensations of labor and birth.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I got jipped!!!

That was the most uncomfortable part for me!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

NOTHING like an orgasm!!!


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

It wasn't an orgasm, but my clitoris throbbed like crazy when she crowned, if it had been less intense I would have thought it was a climactic moment.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't normally believe in luck, except when I read stories like this...







Glad that you guys have such great experiences! I will have to say that sex and labor are both similar for me--both painful and uncomfortable...sigh.


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heldt123*
I don't normally believe in luck, except when I read stories like this...







Glad that you guys have such great experiences! I will have to say that sex and labor are both similar for me--both painful and uncomfortable...sigh.

:LOL









(not to laugh at your pain or anything....)


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

okay, well I had my third baby a few days ago and it did happen again but not as intense as with DD 1. When my MW helped with the perinium pressure though I almost went out of my mind. It was a little too much too handle at that point, LOL.


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats on #3!!!!....but you could have waited another day then we could have shared a birthday


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

**double post**


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyWulf*
Congrats on #3!!!!....but you could have waited another day then we could have shared a birthday

















Happy Birthday to you too!!!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Congratulations on the birth of your third child...







:








:








:








:

I had heard about orgasm and the birth of a child, since both parts of the body and brain are involved, but not for me.

And I was so lookiing forward to it!







:


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks EarthMama







At least i won't forget your new additions birthday


----------

